# Automatyczne montowanie partycji problem

## ziolek

Witam,

Piszę po nic nie wygooglałem

Mam, proszę ja was, Gentoo postawionego jako maszyna wirtualna na Vmware. Ostatnio chciałem sobie dodac kolejny dysk, ale okazało się że żaden napęd nie jest automatycznie wrzucany do /dev (łącznie z tym na którym chodzi system). Przy bootowaniu nie widzę żadnych błędów: kontrolery są rozpoznawane, partycje też.

Czy miał ktoś podobny problem i z sukcesem udało mu się rozwiązać?

Pzdr

----------

## SlashBeast

Zartujesz sobie? Twierdzisz, ze w /dev po starcie systemu nie masz urzadzenia blokowego gdzie jest rootfs?

----------

## ziolek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zartujesz sobie? Twierdzisz, ze w /dev po starcie systemu .........

 

Nie żartuję. Dlatego tu napisałem po pomoc

rootfs mam widoczny, ale już np. swapa nie podmontuje

----------

